# The Brutally Honest Personality Test



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

http://helloquizzy.okcupid.com/tests/the-brutally-honest-personality-test

*Crackpot - INTJ*

20% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 87% Thinking, 53% Judging
​ People hate you. Paris Hilton hates Nicole Richie. Lex Luther hates Superman. Garfield hates Mondays.But none these even rates against the insurmountable hate, people have for you.
I mean, you're pretty damn clever and you know it. You love to flaunt your potential. Heard the word "arrogant" lately? How about "jerk?" Or perhaps they only say that behind your back.
That's right. I know I can say this cause you're not going to cry. You're not exactly the most emotional person. You'd rather spend time with your theoretical questions and abstract theories than with other people.
Ever been kissed? Ever even been on a date? Trust me, your inflated ego is a complete turnoff with the opposite sex and I am telling you, you're not that great with relationships as it is. You're never going to be a dude or chick magnet, purely because you're more concerned with yourself than others. Meh. They all hate you already anyway.
How about this- "stubborn?" Hrm? Heard that lately? All those facts which don't fit your theories must just be wrong, right? I mean, really, the vast amounts of time you spend with your head in the clouds...you're just plain strange.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Borefest - ISTJ*

20% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 73% Thinking, 60% Judging word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring. 
You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelt wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.

It's all true except for the last part. :b


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

*Pollyanna- INFP*

20% Extraversion, 73% Intuition, 13% Thinking, 27% Judging

So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen. Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good.
Of course, these all add up to an incredibly overpowered conscience which makes you feel guilty and responsible when anything goes wrong. Of course, it MUST be your fault EVERYTIME.
Though you're constantly on a mission to find the truth, you have no use for hard facts and logic, which is a source of great confusion for those of us with brains. Despite this, in a losing argument, you're not above spouting off inaccurate fact after fact in an effort to protect your precious values.
You're most probably a perfectionist, which in this case, is a bad thing. Any group work is destined to fail because of your incredibly high standards.
Disregard what I said before. You're just easy to find fault in as everyone else!
Luckily, you're generally very hard on yourself, meaning I don't need to waste my precious time insulting you. Instead, just find all your own faults and insult yourself.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

*Loner - ISFP*

13% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 33% Judging

Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life... WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!
Ugh. Sure, you "genuinely care for others" and all that rubbish, but when it boils right down to the basics you take life far too seriously.
Throughout the entire test, I bet you were searching for "further clarification and hidden meaning" so that you might improve your pitiful life. And woe and behold if it betrayed your intense values system!
You need to STOP smelling the daisies. Believe it or not, logic does have a place in this world...imbecile. 
See now, the last test I took said I was more logical!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have actually tested as ISFJ in the past (the Pushover).....

Your result for *The Brutally Honest Personality Test* ...
*Freak- INFJ :fall*​
27% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 27% Thinking, 67% Judging






Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK." Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No-one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it. Don't fret. You're not actually psychic. That would make you special and you'll never accomplish that.
You're also quite possible the most emotional of them all, so don't take this all too hard. Nevertheless you most definitely have the strangest personality type and that's not necessarily a good thing.
*****************
If you want to learn more about your personality type in a slightly less negative way, check out this.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, this was totally unexpected and completely inaccurate. Except for the part about alone time and being logical.

Stupid test. :mum

*Criminal- ISTP*

7% Extraversion, 27% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 40% Judging






 Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN! Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to OKCupid! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.
However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly.
If it wasn't for your analytical and logical skills, I'd vouch that you didn't have a brain at all. The fact that you do have a brain merely means that the likelihood of you being a criminal has just gone up.
Thankfully, you're most probably a good athlete, which will help when running away from the police. If not, prison doesn't seem too far away from you at all.
Just please... stay far away from me.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I've taken it a few times...close but 1st time I took it it was INTP. It was hilarious to read.

*Loser- INTP*

*Talked to another human being lately? I'm serious.* You value knowledge above ALL else. You love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. The fact that nobody else cares still hasn't become apparent to you...

Nerd's a great word to describe you, and I seriously couldn't care less about *the* *different definitions of the word and why you're actually more of a geek than a nerd. Don't pretend you weren't thinking that.* You want every single miniscule fact and theory to be presented correctly.
Critical? Sarcastic? Cynical? Pessimistic? Just a few words to describe you when you're at your very best...*cough* Sorry, I mean worst. Picking up the dudes or dudettes isn't something you find easy, but don't worry too much about it. You can blame it on your personality type now.
*On top of all this, you're shy. Nice one, wench. No wonder you're on OKCupid!* Now, quickly go and delete everything about "theoretical questions" from your profile page. *As long as nobody tries to start a conversation with you, just MAYBE you'll now have a chance of picking up a date. But don't get your hopes up.*
I am interested though. If a tree fell over in a forest, would it really make a sound?"

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/describescore?testid=3076838567116464195&category=6

LMAO!!! Damn that was so funny the 1st time I read it. :b

Sometimes I get INTJ, but lately I got *INFP*. I must be losing my edge. :b Ima take it again, see what I get. It's been a while.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I disagree with the group work part. Group work usually fails because the people in my group are lazy and stupid (and often have poor hygiene as well).

Or does that just reinforce the test results??

Your result for *The Brutally Honest Personality Test* ...

*Pollyanna- INFP*

7% Extraversion, 80% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 13% Judging







 So, you want to make the world a better place? Too bad it's never gonna happen. Of all the types, you have to be one of the hardest to find fault in. You have a selfless and caring nature. You're a good listener and someone who wants to avoid conflict. You genuinely desire to do good.

Of course, these all add up to an incredibly overpowered conscience which makes you feel guilty and responsible when anything goes wrong. Of course, it MUST be your fault EVERYTIME.

Though you're constantly on a mission to find the truth, you have no use for hard facts and logic, which is a source of great confusion for those of us with brains. Despite this, in a losing argument, you're not above spouting off inaccurate fact after fact in an effort to protect your precious values.

You're most probably a perfectionist, which in this case, is a bad thing. Any group work is destined to fail because of your incredibly high standards.

Disregard what I said before. You're just easy to find fault in as everyone else!

Luckily, you're generally very hard on yourself, meaning I don't need to waste my precious time insulting you. Instead, just find all your own faults and insult yourself.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

So far everybody is an "I". What a shock.  Woohoo LaRibbon got 0% on extroversion. Nice. I think mine was 10% or something. You can be extroverted and have SA though, but not surprising I guess that all so far are introverted.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so I'm almost flattered by the results, but I don't think they're accurate....

*Criminal-ISTP*
13% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 47% Judging









Rules? Hah! Who needs rules? They merely prevent you from doing your own thing, right? Down with the MAN! Wow. I wasn't aware that you had access to OKCupid! in prison. And if you're not behind bars, all signs say you're well on your way there in the near future.
You love taking risks. You love the adrenaline rush of extreme sports. You love taking action. Generally, anything that's idiotic, you're in. Wanna light yourself on fire and dive from a 500 metre high cliff into shark-infested waters? I'll write your name down.
However, you do need a lot of alone time because that's when you can finally sort things out in your mind most clearly.
If it wasn't for your analytical and logical skills, I'd vouch that you didn't have a brain at all. The fact that you do have a brain merely means that the likelihood of you being a criminal has just gone up.
Thankfully, you're most probably a good athlete, which will help when running away from the police. If not, prison doesn't seem too far away from you at all.
Just please... stay far away from me.

So, I am not athletic, AT ALL, I mean the adrenaline activities that it mentioned are things that I may be interested in for the_ future_, but as of now, I'm not like that, maybe my _*personality*_'s like that, the things that come out of my mouth, but *I'm *not like that if that makes sense......I'll take the test again, cuz maybe I did something wrong, but as I was taking the test, I'd been thinking how great and specific the questions were, but I guess they weren't as good as I thought......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It appears I am the Pollyanna as well. I don't believe that for one minute.This test is crap! i demand a recount.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I got INFP on this one. I've taken a few of these tests and always come out either INFP or INFJ. Is it possible to be a mixture of both?

Also, for questions like 'On Saturday night would you rather party or watch TV?'... Well, if I'm drunk I would definitely want to go to a party. If I was sober I would definitely not want go to a party. I am confused on how to answer such questions.

*EDIT*
I just took this 
http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-long-scientific-personality-test 
and came out INFJ. lol.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Your result for *The Brutally Honest Personality Test* ...
*Pushover - ISFJ*

27% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 60% Judging






 Hah. Nice one. How does it feel to know that you're barely unique? Of all the personality types you could have had, you ended up with the most common in all of America. In a group of 100 Americans, 12.8 of them will be just like you. I bet you feel sorry for that one person missing 20% of his body. I bet you want to help him out, don't you? Cause that's what you like to do, isn't it? Help people. You don't want to save the world. You just want to help people out.
Sound pretty good so far? Sorry, but you're just plain pathetic. You let people walk all over you all the time, because everyone knows that you just can't say "no." When you get time, email me your contact details. It's always good to know where I can find another helping hand.
What the hell is your problem? GET A LIFE! Stop cleaning other people's houses and go out and have a bit of fun every now and then. Sure, you feel responsible for doing what needs to be done, but sometimes it's just not you who needs to do it.
You're dependable, predictable and practicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Whoops, that was me falling asleep on the keyboard. You're just not the most fun person. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You can go hang out with your other 12.8 mates, helping out at the soup kitchen together. Woohoo!
*****************


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

Your result for *The Brutally Honest Personality Test* ...
*Loner - ISFP*

7% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 47% Thinking, 33% Judging






 Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life... WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!
Ugh. Sure, you "genuinely care for others" and all that rubbish, but when it boils right down to the basics you take life far too seriously.
Throughout the entire test, I bet you were searching for "further clarification and hidden meaning" so that you might improve your pitiful life. And woe and behold if it betrayed your intense values system!
You need to STOP smelling the daisies. Believe it or not, logic does have a place in this world...imbecile.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> *Borefest - ISTJ*
> 
> 20% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 73% Thinking, 60% Judging word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring.
> You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
> ...


I got the same. Yay. :[


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

*Loser- INTP*

20% Extraversion, 73% Intuition, 53% Thinking, 40% Judging

Talked to another human being lately? I'm serious. You value knowledge above ALL else. You love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. The fact that nobody else cares still hasn't become apparent to you... Nerd's a great word to describe you, and I seriously couldn't care less about the different definitions of the word and why you're actually more of a geek than a nerd. Don't pretend you weren't thinking that. You want every single miniscule fact and theory to be presented correctly.
Critical? Sarcastic? Cynical? Pessimistic? Just a few words to describe you when you're at your very best...*cough* Sorry, I mean worst. Picking up the dudes or dudettes isn't something you find easy, but don't worry too much about it. You can blame it on your personality type now.
On top of all this, you're shy. Nice one, wench. No wonder you're on OKCupid! Now, quickly go and delete everything about "theoretical questions" from your profile page. As long as nobody tries to start a conversation with you, just MAYBE you'll now have a chance of picking up a date. But don't get your hopes up.
I am interested though. If a tree fell over in a forest, would it really make a sound?

------------------

Big surprise. :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.


I forgot to add that I don't like my boyfriend lying in my bed because he always seems to mess it up. xD Can't seem to stop him though.....


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

*Borefest - ISTJ*

13% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 60% Thinking, 60% Judging






 One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring. You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelt wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.
*****************
If you want to learn more about your personality type in a slightly less negative way, check out this.

I'm actually surprised I didn't get the loner. :|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

*Loser- INTP*

20% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 60% Thinking, 27% Judging


----------



## Vexed (Oct 25, 2009)

*Borefest - ISTJ*
20% Extraversion, 20% Intuition, 60% Thinking, 67% Judging

Sweeeet.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

*Borefest - ISTJ*

20% Extraversion, 40% Intuition, 73% Thinking, 60% Judging
​ One word. Boring. Sums you up to a tee. You're responsible, trustworthy, serious and down to earth. Boring. Boring. Boring. You play by the rules. You follow tradition. You encourage structure.
You insist that EVERYBODY do EVERYTHING by the book. Seriously, is there even an ounce of imagination in that little brain of yours? I mean, what's the point of imagination, right? It has no practical value...
As far as you're concerned, abstract theories can go screw themselves. You just want the facts, all the facts and nothing but the facts.
Oh. And you're a perfectionist. About everything. You know that the previous sentence was gramattically incorrect and that "gramattically" was spelt wrong. Your financial records are correct to 25 decimal places and your bedroom is in pristine condition. In fact, you even don't sleep on your bed anymore for fear that you might crease the sheets.
Thankfully, you don't have anyone else to share the bed with, because you're uncomfortable expressing affection and emotion to others. Too bad.

Unfortunately, that is pretty actuate.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

hiimnotcool said:


> I got INFP on this one. I've taken a few of these tests and always come out either INFP or INFJ. Is it possible to be a mixture of both?
> 
> .


Yes, I am that. "They" put an X where the ambiguous element is. INFX is what we are.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

*FREAK-INFJ
*13% Extraversion, 53% Intuition, 20% Thinking, 53% Judging

Well, well, well. How did someone like you end up with the least common personality type of them all? In a group of 100 Americans, only 0.5 others would be just like you. You really are one of a kind... In fact, I do believe that that's one of the definitions for the word "FREAK." Freak's not such a bad word to describe you actually.
You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. If that doesn't scream "Freak!" I don't know what does. No-one actually knows the REAL you, do they?
You probably have deep interests in creative expression as well as issues of spirituality and human development.
You've probably even been called a "psychic" before, because of your uncanny knack to understand and "read" people without quite knowing how you do it. Don't fret. You're not actually psychic. That would make you special and you'll never accomplish that.
You're also quite possible the most emotional of them all, so don't take this all too hard. Nevertheless you most definitely have the strangest personality type and that's not necessarily a good thing.

This quiz actually helped me make sense of a lot of things. It's been years since I've taken one of these and the last one wasn't nearly as funny as this.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Your result for The Brutally Honest Personality Test ...
Freak- INFJ

13% Extraversion, 67% Intuition, 20% Thinking, 53% Judging

:fall


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

13% Extraversion, 60% Intuition, 13% Thinking, 33% Judging


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

*Loser - INTP
*27% Extraversion, 67% Intuition, 80% Thinking, 33% Judging

Talked to another human being lately? I'm serious. You value knowledge above ALL else. You love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. The fact that nobody else cares still hasn't become apparent to you... Nerd's a great word to describe you, and I seriously couldn't care less about the different definitions of the word and why you're actually more of a geek than a nerd. Don't pretend you weren't thinking that. You want every single miniscule fact and theory to be presented correctly.
Critical? Sarcastic? Cynical? Pessimistic? Just a few words to describe you when you're at your very best...*cough* Sorry, I mean worst. Picking up the dudes or dudettes isn't something you find easy, but don't worry too much about it. You can blame it on your personality type now.
On top of all this, you're shy. Nice one, wench. No wonder you're on OKCupid! Now, quickly go and delete everything about "theoretical questions" from your profile page. As long as nobody tries to start a conversation with you, just MAYBE you'll now have a chance of picking up a date. But don't get your hopes up.
I am interested though. If a tree fell over in a forest, would it really make a sound?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Loner - ISFP*

17% Extraversion, 33% Intuition, 27% Thinking, 27% Judging






Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life... WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you.
Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!
Ugh. Sure, you "genuinely care for others" and all that rubbish, but when it boils right down to the basics you take life far too seriously.
Throughout the entire test, *I* *bet you were searching for "further clarification and hidden meaning" *so that you might improve your pitiful life. And woe and behold if it betrayed your intense values system!

Not necessarily to improve my life, but, yeah, actually I did! :shock

*You need to STOP smelling the daisies. Believe it or not, logic does have a place in this world...imbecile.*

Sweet! :lol


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Pushover - ISFJ
20% Extraversion, 47% Intuition, 40% Thinking, 67% Judging

Hah. Nice one. How does it feel to know that you're barely unique? Of all the personality types you could have had, you ended up with the most common in all of America. In a group of 100 Americans, 12.8 of them will be just like you. I bet you feel sorry for that one person missing 20% of his body. I bet you want to help him out, don't you? Cause that's what you like to do, isn't it? Help people. You don't want to save the world. You just want to help people out.
Sound pretty good so far? Sorry, but you're just plain pathetic. You let people walk all over you all the time, because everyone knows that you just can't say "no." When you get time, email me your contact details. It's always good to know where I can find another helping hand.
What the hell is your problem? GET A LIFE! Stop cleaning other people's houses and go out and have a bit of fun every now and then. Sure, you feel responsible for doing what needs to be done, but sometimes it's just not you who needs to do it.
You're dependable, predictable and practicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Whoops, that was me falling asleep on the keyboard. You're just not the most fun person. I wouldn't worry too much about it. You can go hang out with your other 12.8 mates, helping out at the soup kitchen together. Woohoo!


----------

